# The Hungry House



## emptypockets (Jul 28, 2007)

25 Chestnut Street Apt. 5
Pottstown, PA 19465

A sweet place to crash.


----------



## Poking Victim (Aug 6, 2007)

Should you really be posting that?


----------



## iHaveRabiez (Jul 18, 2013)

is this place still in existence? how would one find out more?


----------

